# [User-Review] Qnix Qx2710 Evolution II - WQHD 27" Korea Monitor



## SimonS (6. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, da das Review früher oder später im Sammler untergehen wird und durch die Suche nur bedingt zu finden sein wird, hier nochmal das Review etwas überarbeitet als einzellner Post 

*Review meines Qnix QX2710 Evolution II

1. Kauf*

Gekauft habe ich den Monitor beim Shop "storewithstory" aus Korea. Ich  habe vor der Bestellung gefragt ob ein Versand mit DHL möglich ist, dies  wurde bestätigt. Gekauf habe ich den Monitor an einem Mittwoch Abend,  naja eher Nachts bei uns. Donnerstag Mittag kam dann eine Nachricht das  ein Monitor mit "perfect pixel" rausgesucht werden würde und ich sobald  dieser im Versand ist die Tracking Nummer bekomme.

Die Nummer kan dann Freitag, und war auch gleich per DHL Tracking  einzusehen. Am Samstag flog er dann nach Deutschland, Zoll wurde  erledigt, und kam dann am Montag bei mir an. (Gut ok ich war nicht  daheim also kam er am Dienstag).

Der Versand war also genau so schnell wie direkt aus Deutschland, hätte ich persönlich NIE für möglich gehalten, aber ok 

Nach dem noch Fragen zum Zoll kamen:

Ihr bezahlt den Monitor ganz normal in ebay. Mwst. wird dann von Logistikpartner (DHL, UPS, und co) bei euch direkt abkassiert. Je nach Firma können evtl ein paar Euro an "Arbeitskosten" dazu kommen.

*2. Verpackung*

Da Bilder hier eh mal sprechen kommen gleich die Bilder. Der Monitor kam sicher verpackt in Styropor / Karton / Folie hier an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3. Optik und Verarbeitung*

Ich persönlich finde den Monitor nicht wirklich total edel aber auch  nicht hässlich. Er ist doch eine ganze Ecke dünner als ich mir es  gedacht hätte. Die front besteht aus einer Mischung als "bürstoptik  metal" und Hochglanz plastik. Der Fuß ist ebenfalls hochglanz. Optisch  finde ich geht er absolut in Ordnung, sicherlich kein Vergleich zu den  deutlich teureren Markenmodellen, aber ich sehe es nicht ein 300€ und  mehr für Plasikrahmen und co auszugeben. Der viel umstrittene Fuß ist  finde ich nicht so schlimm wie immer alle sagen, während ich hier doch  feste tippe wackelt garnichts und ach schläge an den Tisch machen dem  guten Stück nichts aus, wenn man die Buttons unten bedienen will (die  keiner OSD haben) könnte der Monitor etwas fester sein. Im Platikrahmen  eingelasert sind die Modellbezeichnung und die "Eigenschaften"

Die Buttons unten am Monitor haben folgende Funktionen:

Helligkeit + und - (diese kann man gedrückt halten und man sieht die Anpassung)
Volume + und - (Die Lautsprecher teste ich nicht.. warum auch)
An / Aus

Der Monitor hat einen Standby der bei mir wunderbar funktioniert. Im  Standby blinkt eine Rote LED, im Betrieb ist die LED Blau, und könnte  etwas dunkler sein.

Hier noch mit Schutzfolie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die RÜckseite ist in Lederoptik gehalten, ist aber natürlich einfacher  Kunststoff der auch nicht soft oder so ist. Sieht besser aus als eine  reine matte Oberfläche aber naja..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Vergleich der Tiefe zu meinem alten HP w2408h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4. Inbetriebnahme*

Das mitgelieferte Netzteil passt bei uns in Deutschland, es ist ein 0815  Kaltgeräte Kabel und ein normales Netzteil. DVI-D Kabel liegt auch bei.  Bild kam sofort. Wie man es halt so kennt von Monitoren 

*5. Bild *

Ich möchte hier gleich sagen das ich kein Profi bin und den Monitor nur  mit meinem alten vergleichen kann, aber OMG sieht das fett aus. Die  Farben... die Schärfe... ich will nie wieder etwas anderes vor mir  haben. Gerade der Kontrast, die Abstufungen wirken erheblich feiner. Das  ganze ist schwer in Worte oder noch schwere in Bilder zu packen. Der  direkte vergleich der Monitore ist fast nur möglich wenn beide  Nebeneinder stehen. Schwarz ist schwärzer als beim HP, aber beim Weis  fällt es noch mehr auf. Hier ist der alte HP viel gelber, es ist so  auffällig das bisher jeder der ihn gesehen hat nur sagte: WOW

Hier mal ein Bild wegen dem Weis Wert: (*ab jetzt steht der Qx2710 immer links und der HP w2408 rechts *)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier eine Aufnahme von Beiden nebeneinander:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Hier das Bild in org. Größe: Klick mich)

Was auf jeden fall auffällt. der Qx2710 scheint kein PWM Dimming zu  haben, beim HP zeigt meine Kamera deutliches flimmern, beim Qx nicht,  das sieht man hier schön:

Qx2710:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HP w2408h:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier auch Bilder zu der Blinkwinkelstabilität, welche deutlich besser ist beim IPS Panel:

Foto von Oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Foto von der Seite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Backlight Bleeding kann ich sagen, nein eigentlich kann ich  nichts sagen, das ist SO minimal das es einfach nicht da ist.  Fotobeweis:

Qnix links vs HP Rechts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingesammt bin ich extrem zufrieden mit dem Bild. Ich werde mir def.  einen zweiten bestellen da der HP daneben einfach kacke aussieht 

*6. OC und Gaming*

Ich bin mit meinem fast 30 def. kein Hardcore Gamer mehr. Ich spiele  durch die Bank alles was Spass macht, von Anno, zu Minecraft, zu BF4 zu  Diablo zu was weis ich denn alles.

Ich habe meinen Monitor aktuell auf 96hz getaktet, das geht problemlos  ohne Fehler, ab 105 bekomme ich Bildfehler, ein anderes Kabel wird aber  hier noch getestet, das die 120 nicht gehen könnte an der Graka, am  Kabel und oder am Monitor liegen, mir ist das egal. Aber wie gesagte ich  werde mal ein kürzeres Kabel testen und dann berichten.

Frameskipping habe ich bei 96hz def. keines:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: mit einem anderen Kabel bin ich nun bei 110hz, ebenfalls ohne Frameskipping.

Zum montion Blur und ghosten habe ich ein Video von BF4 gemacht, das  aber so kacke geworden ist das ich es nicht hochladen werde, hier macht  meine alte Nikon das einfach nicht mit. Daher habe ich mal einfach Fotos  vom Ufo test gemacht, beide Fotos mit selben ISO, Blenden und  Auslöszeiten 

HP:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Qnix:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann im Spiel kein verschwimmen oder ähnliches feststellen, und bin  damit was die Gaming tauglichkeit angeht total zufrieden. Einen Inputlag  stelle ich keinen fest .  Im direkten Verlgleich zum 5ms TN panel vom HP ist der qnix sogar  schneller, wenn ich das Bild dupliziere am desktop und dann fenster  rumschiebe ist der qnix subjektiv der schnellere, messen kann ich es  natülich nicht 


Soviel erstmal dazu, bei Fragen könnt ihr gerne Fragen aber das sollte soweit erstmal vieles abdecken 

Wie immer gilt, wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten . Das waren nun fast 2 Stunden tipperei und Fotos. Nun zocke ich ne runde 

mfg
Simon


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. April 2014)

Ist das der Vorgänger von diesem hier QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte?


----------



## SimonS (6. April 2014)

Ich denke das sollte der selbe sein nur mit einer anderen Pixelfehler "norm"

Zitat aus Ebay:



> SE : 0-5 defective pixel allowed.
> non SE : 0-3 defective pixel allowed



mfg


----------



## Panagianus (7. April 2014)

Ich finde den Verkäufer nicht, hadt du nen Link? Ansonsten schönes Reviw, ich werde mir demnächst auch einen bestellen


----------



## SimonS (7. April 2014)

Der Verkäufer von dem ich ihn habe, hat aktuell keine Qnix Monitore mehr. Sollen aber wohl wieder kommen. Daher bitte selbst Schauen, da ich nur Links posten könnte von Händerln mit denen ich keine Erhfahrung habe 

mfg


----------



## Panagianus (7. April 2014)

Ok ich werde mal schauen


----------



## LalalukaOC (23. September 2014)

Danke für die Gute Review hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## SimonS (22. November 2014)

Mal ein zwischenstand nach nem halben Jahr..

Immernoch total Happy mit meinem ja mitlerweile 2 Qnix Monitoren. Keinerlei Probleme. gehen wie am ersten Tag.

Ich will nichts mehr anderes 

mfg


----------



## Die_Himbeere (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte mir dieses schicke Teil auch zulegen, da es mehrere Modelle gibt, ich aber expliziet den mit DVI-D(Dual Link) Eingang haben will (weil besseren Inputlag), wollte ich fragen ob es sich dabei um genau dieses Modell handelt: 
QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS WQHD PC Monitor | eBay
MfG
Edit: Ich weiß das es unten dran steht, will nur nochmal sicher gehen, da es ja dort so ne Sache mit dem umtauschen ist....


----------



## Pitfall (14. Dezember 2014)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir dieses schicke Teil auch zulegen, da es mehrere Modelle gibt, ich aber expliziet den mit DVI-D(Dual Link) Eingang haben will (weil besseren Inputlag), wollte ich fragen ob es sich dabei um genau dieses Modell handelt:
> QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS WQHD PC Monitor | eBay
> MfG
> Edit: Ich weiß das es unten dran steht, will nur nochmal sicher gehen, da es ja dort so ne Sache mit dem umtauschen ist....



Bei deinem ausgesuchten handelt es sich aber um den SE mit mehr möglichen Pixelfehlern.

Siehe zur Erklärung Beitrag 3 vom Simons

@Simons
Danke für deinen Review. Werde mir dann auch mal einen gönnen. Muss nur mal schauen, welchen und von welchem eBayer bzw. Koreaner.


----------



## Pitfall (14. Dezember 2014)

Schau mal den an:
QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS 27 Zoll Monitor | eBay


----------

